# Jiggen und Poppern auf Mauritius



## Sicki67 (4. April 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich suche auf diesem Weg Leute die mir etwas zum Jiggen und Poppern auf Mauritius erzählen oder schreiben können.
Daten:
Ich möchte Ende Oktober einen Familienurlaub auf Mauritius, genauer gesagt an der Ostküste verbringen. Da ich aber nicht unbedingt 8 oder 10 Std einen Köder hinter einem fahrendem Boot betrachten möchte, um danach vieleicht mit nichts nach Hause zu gehen, hab ich mir gedacht das ich lieber von einem "kleinen" Boot vor der Riffkante beim Poppern und Jiggen mein Glück versuchen möchte.
Da in den meisten Berichten aber nur von der Angelei auf Schwerträger berichtet wird, ist meine Frage: Wird so etwas auf Mauritius überhaupt angeboten, und wie sind die Fangaussichten z. B. auf GT, Rusterfish oder vieleicht andere kampfstarke Fische.
Für die Informationen, und vieleicht die eine oder andere Adresse möchte ich mich bei euch schon mal im Vorfeld bedanken.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## heinrich (4. April 2013)

*AW: Jiggen und Poppern auf Mauritius*

Hallo Sicki

östlich von Souillac an der Südküste gibt es sehr schöne Stellen 
um vom Land aus ua. Stachelmakrelen nachzustellen. Vorsicht an
den Klippen ist allerdings angeraten. Das wäre mein Anlaufpunkt
für solche Aktionen, allerdings wissen da andere vielleicht mehr.
Beim Bootsfischen am Riff kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich war
nur offshore.

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## EdekX (4. April 2013)

*AW: Jiggen und Poppern auf Mauritius*

Oktober ist nicht ganz die optimale Zeit für Mauritius.
Nichtsdestotrotz einer der besten Addressen der Welt, wenns um Marlin fischen geht :k
Optimal wäre von November bis März.
Extrem gute Chancen auf blues und blacks.
Die großen Thunfisch Schwärme kommen erst im März.
Ich meine es wird kaum gepoppert sondern nur trolling, was auch ehrlich gesagt mehr Sinn macht #6

Wenn du schon da bist und das Geld nicht allzusehr weh tut, dann mach 2 Ausfahrten, du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## noworkteam (4. April 2013)

*AW: Jiggen und Poppern auf Mauritius*



EdekX schrieb:


> Oktober ist nicht ganz die optimale Zeit für Mauritius.
> Nichtsdestotrotz einer der besten Addressen der Welt, wenns um Marlin fischen geht :k
> Wenn du schon da bist und das Geld nicht allzusehr weh tut, dann mach 2 Ausfahrten, du wirst es nicht bereuen.


 
Naja, ich hatte mir die Ausfahrten gespart nachdem ich mit die ersten beiden Wochen die Fangergebnisse in Grand Baie verfolgt hatte...

Laut Herve unserem einheimischen kreolischem Vermieter und Fischer sind die Fänge die letzten Jahre immer schlechter geworden, die in Port Louis liegende Anzahl von Longliner immer größer...

kann klappen muss aber nicht...für die dortigen Kurse für mich zu wenig..

Gruß


----------

